

Celery (YC S12) Raises $2 Million To Help Makers Accept Pre-Orders - podingx
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/05/celery-2m/

======
michaelbuckbee
I've had the privilege of working with the Celery guys for a while (client
project) and can attest that they offer incredibly responsive support and
assistance.

They have bent over backwards to help us get more pre-order sales, install
better analytics and even went to bat for us in getting our Paypal limits
increased.

Big congrats to them!

------
andymoe
Very nice. Wish I had known about this several months ago... Charging people
for products that are not quite ready to ship yet really does hurt sales vs
charging when it ships. Will for sure try this for our next product. Hopefully
they will have authorize.net integration by then though because the rates are
still better than Stripe or Pay Pal.

~~~
cktsai
celery co-founder here. interested to hear about your next product! we'd be
happy to help

~~~
andymoe
Cool. I'll sign up and check things out (my email is in profile). Our biggest
pain point currently (besides having to charge cards right away) is that most
online stores do not understand how shipping regions work in the US and around
the world and require us to enter tons of duplicate data. Happy to chat about
that particular problem with you so you can get it right ;)

Edit: yeah, your shipping UI is not awesome either :)

~~~
cktsai
Thanks for that feedback. Definitely interested in your thoughts on how
shipping should work, will follow up over email

------
basp
Congrats! Question- would Celery make sense for a food business that takes
seasonal pre-orders?

~~~
vonnik
Hey - you can pre-sell anything you want with Celery. Why don't you write us
at support@trycelery.com and we'll discuss...

------
kaa2102
I've been thinking about adopting Celery for a new product launch. Not sure if
I want to go with the Pre-Order system. However, I believe that Celery also
works for Real-time orders.

~~~
vonnik
Hi, Celery guy here. It works for real-time orders as well. Happy to answer
any questions you have setting it up. support@trycelery.com

------
svmegatron
Congrats on the raise! Celery is an awesome product and currently the BEST
option out there for taking preorders.

------
jpeg_hero
as useless as teats on a bull!

